

Ask YC: So how many Development Technologies do you Know? - DanielBMarkham

Recently I stuck my foot in it when I observed that I know 8 out of the 10 most popular programming languages. Dude, most everybody here can say that! was the response.<p>
So is that true? How many technologies do you know? And to count, you need to have developed more than two systems that went into production and has real, live users.<p>If you know more than 2 or 3 of these technologies, speak out! You can help make me look like an idiot. (Not that I need help, most days!)
======
paulgb
I think it was just a matter of you and cellis having a different definition
of what it means to know a language. It seems to me that if you code in enough
languages that you are running out of fingers to count them on, chances are
you can pick up another language (especially a mainstream one) quite quickly.

If you really want to impress Hacker News readers, learn the ten _least_
popular languages :P.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I don't think I'm looking to impress, but I'm a hotshot at heart just like
every other hacker I know. My outward reason was to make sure I'm not getting
run over on the information superhighway. If something like Visual Pig Latin
would have come up on the list, there would have been trouble! I'm an old guy
who's supposed to be able to teach this stuff -- I'd better know where the
heck the market is at, that's all.

Who me? A guy who wants to rule space, time, and the all of the alternate
universes? Looking to impress somebody? Say it ain't so! I just can't believe
it.

~~~
paulgb
I wasn't trying to accuse you of trying to impress people, I was just
attempting a joke about how people here are turned off by popular/blub
languages.

------
german
I'll ask another question. How many Languages do you speak?

I speak Spanish, English and Portuguese.

~~~
nextmoveone
lol...Spanish, English and really shitty German.

------
nextmoveone
i know 4.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
thanks

